

Mexico's Carlos Slim knocks Bill Gates off his top billionaire perch - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/carlos_slim_knocks_bill_gates_off_his_top_billionaire_perch.html

======
badave
Bill Gates has been giving away his money for the last 5 years to charities...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I like to think of it as him giving away _our_ money to charities.

